# Oakland County Morels - 5/22/2011



## mb84046 (May 25, 2011)

Scored a direct hit on Sunday; found 62 in the OC. There was a mix of yellows and whites. There were very new; probably less than 1 week old. It appears that we still have a few solid weeks of hunting left! Now if I could just figure out how to post the pics I took...

-Bailey


----------



## mb84046 (May 25, 2011)

Test.


----------



## Crazy Axe (Mar 11, 2007)

Up toward the top it says "Home, Forums, Photos/Videos" click on "Photos/Videos" and click "Upload Photo"
Then go down a little bit and there should be a bunch of buttons that say "Choose File" click one of them and find/select a photo from your computer and click OK. Then you can add another one if you'd like. When you've got them all click "Upload/Submit" then post back and let me know I will walk you through how to post them.


----------



## Greenbush future (Sep 8, 2005)

Hit one of my go-to spots yesterday and found several that topped 10 inches but were well done and not usable. These were the biggest I have ever seen in 15 years of hunting, and I was late


----------



## Crazy Axe (Mar 11, 2007)

That sucks man.. I dunno if you seen my post in the Genesee County thread but the two I found looked decent sized (probably 8" tall at least) but were too far gone too. I think we just waited too long this year. Bring on the next season!


----------



## notmuchtime (Aug 6, 2002)

I just went out for 10 minutes and picked up 1.5 lbs. The biggest is 10" tall
(but it is bent over) and weighs 11.25 oz. Largest I've ever seen. I am a rookie tho.


----------



## laterilus (Mar 18, 2006)

I found a few the other day in oakland county still fresh, the biggest was taller than a standard roll of paper towel by half in inch. Couldnt believe my eyes when I saw it. Wish I had a camera out in the woods with me it was really cool to see.


----------



## Greenbush future (Sep 8, 2005)

Crazy Axe said:


> That sucks man.. I dunno if you seen my post in the Genesee County thread but the two I found looked decent sized (probably 8" tall at least) but were too far gone too. I think we just waited too long this year. Bring on the next season!


I'm going to try to chase em north this weekend and see how I do. I have no idea what tree's to look under up by Oscoda, for Yellows and Greys. If anyone has an idea I'm all ears?


----------



## Wishn I was fishn (Mar 4, 2001)

Ive been finding a few under Ash and Beech mixed in with the BTAs. I am by no means and expert however. Good luck I'll be out in Ogemaw.


----------



## mb84046 (May 25, 2011)

Crazy Axe,
I was able to post them using the method you provided. Can you tell me how to add them to this post?
Thanks,
Bailey


----------



## mb84046 (May 25, 2011)




----------



## mb84046 (May 25, 2011)

Thanks for the help Crazy Axe; I now know the extensive process of posting to this site.

Enjoy.


----------

